# mud for small repair



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I mixed some E-Z sand 20 with water and mud max the other day on a small repair job to fill a hole 25' up in a corner...I did not want it to crack so I put trim-tex mud max in it:yes: I also put some on a peace of drywall and the next day it would not come off...It was like a durabond butt I think you could sand it.


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Works nice doesn't it! Very strong, and makes the mud spread easier.p:thumbsup:


----------

